# hand quilting magazine?



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

i've been quilting for a little over a year. i subscribed to a nice quilting magazine but so much of it is devoted to machine quilting. i really love to sew by hand and would like some recommendations for a magazine devoted to hand quilting. or at least MORE hand quilting.

TIA!!


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I'd like to see an answer to this too.


----------



## Mrs. Vet (Sep 3, 2006)

I haven't seen *any* devoted to just hand quilting.


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

I am a hand quilter. I, too, would love to find a magazine with at least a few hand quilting articles. I think hand quilting is becoming a lost art.
Winona


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

I agree. My Grandma taught me to handquilt and using a machine just doesn't seem right. I would like to read more on hand quilting.
Joanie


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

well, that may explain why the magazines focus on machine quilting so much. that's what most are doing. i like to sew, but really prefer hand sewing.

the quilt guild in my little town is almost exclusively hand quilters. someone there may have an answer for us. i'll get back to you.

i thought this thread wasn't going to get any replies so thanks for the bump.


----------

